
Kendo UI is out of beta - tnajdek
http://www.kendoui.com/get-kendo-ui.aspx
======
forgotusername
Please don't consider using this at least until they make their own demo
accessible to non mouse users (I raised the same complaint the last time this
was posted, no change).

~~~
endersshadow
Honestly, I wouldn't hold your breath. You're probably so far on the fringe
that it's not worth their time to fix it for you. They're demo works fine on
my phone (Opera Mobile browser), the only mouseless interface I use.

I'm all for keyboard navigation, but I'm not at the point of boycotting if
somebody doesn't support keyboard-only interaction.

~~~
moconnor
Combo boxes don't work at all on the iPad (or, presumably, iPhone). Long ones
such as in the welcome demo page select items instead of scrolling on drag.
Short ones on the combo box page close as soon as they open.

The landing page made a big deal out of supporting touch devices and being a
HTML5 app framework; I wouldn't build anything on a framework whose own demos
don't work on the most popular touch devices in the world.

~~~
bundyo
Touch scrolling is not enabled for mobile devices since there is native
scrolling already (with two fingers in iOS below 5 and with one in iOS5).
Custom scrolling can be additionally enabled.

------
VonLipwig
Just wondering why you would pick this over say jquery-ui or a combination of
free and open source solutions?

~~~
froggy
This is way slicker than what you could build using jquery-ui and available
plugins unless you are rockstar with the js and have an excellent design
person. For instance, the best time-picker plugin I've been able to find for
jquery-ui is nice but isn't perfectly cross-browser and not as pretty:
<http://labs.perifer.se/timedatepicker/>

Now look at the Kendo time picker. Design and usability are crucial to a
successful product, so I'd say this looks like a smart investment, although
I'd have to tinker with it more before buying.

~~~
arethuza
What about this one?

<http://trentrichardson.com/examples/timepicker/>

It extends the standard jQuery UI datepicker but you can turn off the date
picker part leaving the time picker.

~~~
latchkey
I've recently explored a lot of these different time widgets.

I didn't like that one because dragging a slider for the time seemed like a
lot of work.

I'd rather click, so I ended up with this one that is based on jquery ui as
well: <http://fgelinas.com/code/timepicker/>

------
bobds
How does the dual licensing work exactly?

Can't we just use the GPLv3 version on any commercial (or personal) website?
As long as I'm not redistributing commercial software with Kendo included, I
am within the rights GPL grants me, right?

~~~
sunchild
Under GPL3, if you make KendoUI components available via hosted solution, I
think you'd have to release your app's entire source. I think GPL3/commercial
dual licensing is a very unattractive licensing approach, but that's just my
view.

CORRECTION: My comment is only true under the Affero GPL.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
If you use GPL3 licensed software in the backend, you wouldn't have to release
the entire source, as long as you don't distribute the software. Which is why
AGPL was created. But something like HTML UI components can't really be used
without being used over the network, so not sure if it makes any difference
here. Anybody know better? Edit: I see that DanielRibeiro has an answer about
mobile apps.

"The GNU Affero General Public License

The GNU Affero General Public License is based on the GNU GPL, but has an
additional term to allow users who interact with the licensed software over a
network to receive the source for that program. We recommend that people
consider using the GNU AGPL for any software which will commonly be run over a
network. The latest version is version 3."

<http://www.gnu.org/licenses/index_html>

~~~
sunchild
You are correct. I was forgetting the distinction between GPL3 and AGPL3.

------
euroclydon
As someone who does JavaScript and HTML5 UIs for a living, I'm interested to
understand more about the market of customers who pay for UI components or
libraries.

Can anyone comment point me to an successful MVP in this area or tell me about
customers who buy this stuff?

~~~
spanktheuser
Fortune 500 and mid-market companies are the target market. I've consulted at
several in the Chicago area that strongly prefer to work with a vendor who can
provide long-term support and training.

No MVPs to offer, but Sencha and Highcharts are making a living licensing
their Javascript libraries. If you're interested in this market, I'd recommend
libraries for building complex infographics. Something beyond the standard
business charts you see everywhere.

~~~
teyc
Any examples? Doesn't have to be HTML.

~~~
spanktheuser
Probably missed the chance to get you useful information. But I've worked for
a few companies looking to create dynamic versions of the typical "tower of
infographic" visualizations. If you notice this and need some examples /
general requirements to get you going, my e-mail address is on my profile.

------
sunchild
Last time this was posted, I griped that it still failed to fill gaps that
jQueryUI and other kits also lack. It's looking vastly improved since then,
and looks like something people might want to pay for. Nice work!

------
Supermighty
I've never heard of your product before and your homepage tells me nothing
about what exactly it is.

My best guess is that it's some sort of web development tool that I can pay to
get support for.

~~~
mapleoin
I found this to be quite helpful:

 _Kendo UI Web is a framework for modern HTML UI. Engineered with the latest
HTML5, CSS3, and JavaScript standards, it delivers everything needed for
client-side, jQuery-powered development in one integrated, compact package._

~~~
jonpaul
I believe that the parent is referring to the link that the OP submitted. If
so, the parent is correct. The link submitted doesn't state much at all, other
than purchasing options. The OP should have submitted the actual homepage, the
page that contains the information that you provided.

~~~
nazar
As a rule of thumb I search for "About" link on any website if I don't get the
whole thing. Isn't it quite straightforward?

------
phzbOx
Can someone explain me what is considered 'open-source' in a web application?

For instance, say I have a sushi website where people can order. The web site
(html+css+javascript) is obviously public but the backend is private.
(Database containing credit card + django code for instance).

If I use this library on my website (I.e. including the javascript on the
client side), should I have to pay 400$?

------
nixarn
Looks cool, some of the components did look a lot nicer than jQuery UI's.

------
vyrotek
I checked this out when researching a few frameworks for a new application.
Even though it was an ASP.Net project we decided to go with Dojo
<http://dojotoolkit.org> which I feel has a better product and model. It's
free but if you need professional support you can get it through Sitepen.com.
I've been impressed with it so far.

------
davorb
What you did wrong with this site is that you need to CLEARLY describe on the
first page what your product does.

<http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/> is a good example of how to do this right

~~~
bundyo
Well, we have all that on <http://www.kendoui.com/>, but unfortunately we
didn't post this news piece.

------
megaman821
This is a nice UI kit but it seems to any multiple select widgets like
<http://harvesthq.github.com/chosen/>.

------
thedjpetersen
I could see this becoming a popular enterprise piece of software, but most of
the functionality can be glued together with jQuerys UI library or the Google
Closure Widgets.

------
mapleoin
Does anyone have experience with both Google ChartTools and KendoUI's DataViz?
I'm really curious to know how they compare.

------
nazar
Anyone has idea what this line might mean: "Your Trial Support Package is
active for 60 days after download."

~~~
gyoshev
A 60-day trial -- you can ask questions in the support forum and evaluate
whether you want to purchase a commercial license.

~~~
nazar
Thanks, I thought part of the script depends on some other script on their
server.

